# Waterfowl Hunting Dog Trainer Wanted ASAP!!



## covrec1 (Sep 9, 2003)

I have been researching trainers for the last 4 months and I have no idea what to do. I am looking for a trainer somewhere in the Midwest that trains lab waterfowl dogs. I am looking to purchase a puppy from them and let them do the training. I want the dog to be able to be steady until released and hunt sloughs, layout blinds, and plat forms. I also need it to release to hand without being distracted when bringing the bird back. I also want it to deliver to hand. You see all these great dogs on you tube and that is what I want. It would also be nice to have it trained for blind retrieves with hand signals. Anyone know a trainer that can do this?

Here is a video on what I would like my dog to do.


----------

